# Logs in Lower Clear Creek



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

way to push the definition of the word low


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

lol. the steeps were good, all the water flowed into the only runnable slots, after the diversion dam though....too flat.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anything that should be cleared out or just be aware of?

I could help removing shit.

MR


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Some of it could be pulled to the side, but many would need a chainsaw. I was soloing it, and stopping to try to pull logs alone seemed even more risky than what i was currently doing. Many are visible from the road or the old road around tunnel one. I didn't see anything large past the manky area below tunnel one. If I wasn't moving this week away from the Front Range, I would go back to clear with people. 

So, if you get anyone to help after work one day before the water comes up, might be worth checking into.


----------

